# My new Kids



## 2Toned (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, since I posted at Christmas musing of my new status as a foster-father, my little family has begun to grow. Following are a couple of pics:




Duffy




Lexie - Princess Alexis 2U 




Lexie n me




D'Arcy, Lexie n Mischa gettin to know one another




The 'Kids' after a big day


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 25, 2014)

Golden fish with parotitis bilateralis?oke:


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 25, 2014)

:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

That fish photo is scary! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2014)

That is quite a menagerie!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 25, 2014)

Bubble eyes are my favorite goldfish...good one!


----------



## emydura (Jan 26, 2014)

WOW. An Eclectus Parrot. One of the worlds most beautiful parrots. Lucky you.


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2014)

Is Lexie a Conure? He/she certainly is pretty. The whole family looks very
content in that last photo. My parrots love to bite at my earrings instead
of my ears...maybe you should consider have an ear pierced. ;>)

Emydura and I must have posted at the same time. The parrot is an eclectus? I'm not
familiar with all the species of parrots, although I admire their beauty and intelligence.


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> That fish photo is scary!
> Thanks for sharing.



It's kinda like a big golden hangianum, maybe?



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Bubble eyes are my favorite goldfish...good one!



Yeah, they're pretty cool. This is a nice fish - big, robust, clean straight back and very erect finnage.



emydura said:


> WOW. An Eclectus Parrot. One of the worlds most beautiful parrots. Lucky you.



Daave, I'm smiling from ear to ear  I've been looking for this girl most my life. And she chose me, saying "Princess Alexis, Lexie 2U, big boy. Hope my room's ready; I take breakfast at 6.00." <3



abax said:


> Is Lexie a Conure? He/she certainly is pretty. The whole family looks very
> content in that last photo. My parrots love to bite at my earrings instead
> of my ears...maybe you should consider have an ear pierced. ;>)
> 
> ...



Thanks, Abax. They're settling in just beautifully. We make a good team, IMO 

I have my left nipple pierced and, as it's high summer here, she's found the sweet spot. Though very intelligent and wonderful talkers, Eclectus are recalcitrant when it comes to training - "Tricks! do I look like a flea for your petty circus?" They make much better Professors of Literature or Philosophy. LOL


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not much on military, robot-like training myself, so Lexie and I agree.
She'd be a welcome addition to any faculty and can do as well as most of
us who "parrot" what we've been taught. Bet she'd add originality!


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 27, 2014)

abax said:


> I'm not much on military, robot-like training myself, so Lexie and I agree.
> She'd be a welcome addition to any faculty and can do as well as most of
> us who "parrot" what we've been taught. Bet she'd add originality!



As an autodidact, I don't have much time for the industrial education system. IMO, it's failed us on too many levels to enumerate and has hobbled our innate creativity, almost to the extent of our intuition. Favouring the Socratic method, I'm looking forward to peeling the onion of her awareness and expanding mine :wink:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 27, 2014)

Love your Electus! Both the males and females are beautiful, can't decide what color combos I like better...


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2014)

TT, I've had 'tiels for many years and I think you'll be gratified and surprised at just how intelligent parrots really are. Trust me, they don't
just mimic and are quite capable of learning word/meanings and putting
those words together in a coherent sentence of their own to get their
feelings across to humans. Sometimes the ideas they express are
flabbergasting! I'd love to hear how Lexie is learning and teaching
periodically. 

Amen to the sentiments about structured education.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, a beautiful female eclectus parrot. I used to have about 6 pairs of those guys that were used for breeding.


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2014)

nice bird like it


----------



## Trithor (Jan 30, 2014)

TT, what is that in the foreground of the fourth picture? 
A happy looking family! I love your parrot, I have always wanted a pair in my greenhouse, but until I extend it I will have to stick to my gouldians. (Big beak in close association with a soft ear, looks like it might have the potential for a very unpleasant outcome, very brave!)


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 1, 2014)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Love your Electus! Both the males and females are beautiful, can't decide what color combos I like better...



Do as I intend, get both 



abax said:


> TT, I've had 'tiels for many years and I think you'll be gratified and surprised at just how intelligent parrots really are. Trust me, they don't just mimic and are quite capable of learning word/meanings and putting those words together in a coherent sentence of their own to get their feelings across to humans. Sometimes the ideas they express are flabbergasting! I'd love to hear how Lexie is learning and teaching periodically.
> 
> Amen to the sentiments about structured education.



'tiels, also Ozzies, are great birds, too. I bred them when I was a young en living at home with my family. We had many birds then. In fact, 5 aviaries with parrots, finches & native doves & quails, budgies, peachfaces and finally, pigeons. A sulphur crested cockatoo had primacy.

I know many people with companion birds that attest to their abilities. I'd be happy to share my experiences with Lexie as we teach each other  



Bob in Albany said:


> Yes, a beautiful female eclectus parrot. I used to have about 6 pairs of those guys that were used for breeding.



Bob, I moved to rural/coastal NSW 2 yrs ago to be closer to my dad, as he's 81 and... I bought a beautiful house last year with heaps of room - too much for just me, really. And had been thinking of running it as a B&B - Bed & Breakfast. Then D'Arcy and Mischa came on the scene and I found Lexie. Now I'm thinking of making home a Birdbath & Buzzard - AKA avian resort. 

Don't be surprised if you see many beautiful birds gracing my posts, in future. Along with a mate for Lexie. 



Trithor said:


> TT, what is that in the foreground of the fourth picture?
> A happy looking family! I love your parrot, I have always wanted a pair in my greenhouse, but until I extend it I will have to stick to my gouldians. (Big beak in close association with a soft ear, looks like it might have the potential for a very unpleasant outcome, very brave!)



That's my coffee table Gary, a slab cut from a 100+ yo mango tree.

My next acquisitions will be a flock of gouldians, I love these birds and they'll complement my Ozzie bird collection, as well as complimenting my home with their beauty. Just s well I don't live in your neck of the woods, my obsession with nature would get out of hand! lol

As for her beak; she's so gentle, Gary. She loves to take food from my tongue and drink from my lips. It's really no different to a dog with and their canines.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 1, 2014)

2Toned said:


> That's my coffee table Gary, a slab cut from a 100+ yo mango tree.



I thought it might be a timber slab. There is also an interesting chair in an earlier picture.
Please wont you add a picture of the coffee table? I am intrigued to see the shape and grain. I have a patio table made from a Zimbabwe teak slab.


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 8, 2014)

*Lexie n goldfish*

Well, Lexie is settling in beautifully, despite the droppins  She's got Mischa beguiled, but is equally beguiled by the goldfish


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 8, 2014)

Trithor said:


> I thought it might be a timber slab. There is also an interesting chair in an earlier picture.
> Please wont you add a picture of the coffee table? I am intrigued to see the shape and grain. I have a patio table made from a Zimbabwe teak slab.



I'll post a pic of the table, shortly. Meanwhile, are these the chairs, Gary?


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful wood in those chairs and the floor as well. I love wood of all kinds
and the patterns and grain are always fascinating. Poor pussycat is afraid
of Lexie? My dogs give parrots a wiiiiide margin...been clonked on the
head a couple of times.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 9, 2014)

Those are them! They are, ? I don't know, kind of primordial, but in a very slick kind of way? Chairs are one item of furniture which I do my best to stay away from making. I have made most of the chairs in our home (and most other furniture as well), but my family always complain that they are too heavy. I have been thinking of these chairs since I first saw them in your post. Last night at the farm I was wondering about your coffee table and was tempted to take a couple of pictures of items of my farm furniture which have the same kind of theme, as in being made from timber slabs.


----------

